# best rom setup



## BradM23 (Jan 12, 2012)

Upgrading my girlfriends evo tonight with latest and greatest. She was currently running cm7. I want a latest updated ROM, however the video recorder and MMS need to work. I see the the ffc and 4g is common not working which is OK.

Can someone also please suggest a kernel to match up with this. I prefer aosp but willing to try a modified sense 3.0+ ROM.

Thanks for the help! I have a toro nexus and do not view the evo fourm much!


----------



## insuusvenerati (Aug 10, 2011)

If you're looking for latest and greatest then you might as well forget about the camcorder. CM7.2 is about as stable as it gets. I've been running Team DIRT strike ICS or Provision from Team DIRT. Both have working video and mms.

Sorry to bring up a potentially dead thread. If anyone wants anymore info on good roms I flash at least 2 or 3 different ones a day and test all the important features.


----------

